# Two new VOOM channels up



## joebird (Sep 15, 2003)

I was just flipping around, and I noticed that there are two new VOOM channels in the clear:

9479 KNGFU
9480 FILMF

Obviously MPEG2, as I'm getting them with my 921 and 942.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Still 10 channels available. E* has just renamed two to fit the new formats.

JL


----------



## joebird (Sep 15, 2003)

Sorry -- just noticed what you said -- Majestic and GuyTV have just been re-named. Oops.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

It is a step in the right direction. We could see the rest turned on today (Wednesday) or Thursday.

JL


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I was wondering why this hadn't been talked about more!

I also noticed that since last night, I've seen several new movies on MonstersHD like "Willard" last night and "Halloween" tonight. I was watching football and doing some work on the computer so I didn't actually watch the movies... but it would seem the promise of new content is also happening already, since those haven't been played to my recollection since Dish picked up Voom.


----------



## Tom_P (May 8, 2002)

I have a question, to get the new Voom channels do I need a 211/411 or can I get them woth my 6000?

Thanks in advance for your replies.
Tom


----------



## domingos35 (Jan 12, 2006)

to get the new VOOM channels u will need either the 211 or the 622.
it will cost u $299 for the 622 or $49 for the 211 including installation and a new dish if needed.this prices are for leased units

Joe


----------

